# New Pier ?



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

On the Earth Cam of Myrtle Beach I think it is on the Boardwalk looking south you can see a Crane on what looks like a new Pier being built, also you can see a pier is that springmaid or 2nd ave


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

they are installing another storm water drain pipe.. so they can finish off whats left of catching fish here in myrtle..


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

I go to 6th north there I'm not sure what they are building the crane is in the water though so it may be I think its a new part of a hotel


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

The structure is a temporary work trestle for the installation of twin 72" storm water outfall pipes into the ocean. I am a hard hat diver and have participated in the installation of these. I believe that this one will extend out about 1,000 feet. There was one placed at the south end of Myrtle years ago, another at the Dune's Village resort, one at Main Street in Ocean Drive and there is another that is supposed to go in up near Cherry Grove pier. Meisener Marine Construction of the Orion Group (Houston) is doing some of the work and American Bridge (Tampa) is doing the other pipes. The bacteria count is high in the beach water due to run off from all the low areas along the beach in this region so dilution is the answer.


----------

